# Please help, bird sick?



## Tonyman (Oct 7, 2015)

I have had my birds for a little over a year, I don't know there age, I got them from a neighbor. They haven't really liked me, they have really just bonded with each other, you can see they love each other because they do little adorable kisses sounds. But my female budgie lately doesn't want to move much, she is just sitting on the bottom of the cage on her side, the male just watches her, she struggles getting up her perch(Which is low as it can go), and when she does get to her food bowl she just lays in it.

But the weird thing is, she used to hate when I put my hand in her cage, but she doesn't mind it, she lets me hold her. I'm really scared, like really scared... I feel bad because I really haven't tried to play with them, because they usually are with each other.

My parents don't let me take them to the vet, I know she has had a messed up toe, which messes with her balance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though your bird is very ill.

Having a pet means taking responsibility for its health and well-being.
Explain to your parents she needs to see the vet and offer to do additional chores to pay for the cost. Some Avian Vets will work out a payment plan for you.

How long has your budgie been like this?
Is she eating and drinking normally?
Are her feathers fluffed up?
Are her droppings normal?*


----------



## Tonyman (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, she's been lazy ever since I got her. But she's never been this lazy and laying down on her side/tummy happened just this morning. 
She eats a lot I feel, she usually lays in her food bowl, but I have only seen either of them drink once or twice ever, but thats mostly because I don't watch them eat that much.
Her feathers near her head are fluffed up currently, like when they sleep. I have her in a small box with a soft shirt inside for like a bed, it seemed to calm her down, she's not as shaky. 

We are going to the vet tomorrow, I think, my dad just bought my mom a 32k car yesterday so we are broke...

And I understand the whole responsible part of being a pet owner, I have a cat, a turtle, and 2 dogs. I am use to pets, but it's my first time owning a bird.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. I do hope you can get her to the vet tommorow because she sounds ill and in need of veterinary care...it would be great if you could post some pic's of her.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budgies hide their sickness until the last possible moment. The fact that she is allowing you to pick her up means she is very sick, she needs to be kept warm ad possible, feed her some pediolyte if she is not eating or drinking ,use a syringe.
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html


----------



## Tonyman (Oct 7, 2015)

She was eating and drinking, I put her in a little box in her cage because she kept getting stuck, and covered their cage with a blanket... But she passed away in the night...

The main problem was, the closest vet was about a hour and a half away... And my parents said it wasn't even the right kind of vet...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, it is always hard in a situation such as yours. You have the emotional attachment to your budgie and parents often see them as another money consumer. Perhaps you can start a small savings account and get a part time job, or do things around the house . If you own budgies then at some time they will possibly get sick and need avian vet treatment. Keep your sweet budgies memories close.


----------

